# Out of Pocket - please be patient



## fredtgreco (Sep 26, 2005)

To all who have sent me emails, U2Us, and requests via threads, I beg your patience. The bad news is that my laptop had a fatal meltdown last night. It had a fatal stop error when running winlogon.exe and there was no fix (includeing technical support). 

The further bad news is that I had not yet backed up an image of the drive on my new 120GB external hard drive - I know, I already head it from my wife last night.

The good news is that by God's grace the error did not execute until AFTER my laptop made a network connection. So don't ask me how or why, but I had a laptop last night that I could not use, but that I could see all the files (except Program Files, since they won't share) from my PC.

So I spent last night except for a couple of hours backing up the files, and today's job is restoring the data (documents, etc), reinstalling all the programs, and fixing all the settings. The first task is done, the second is being done now, and the third may be a couple of days.

So I am only barely online. I will respond - you all know who you are.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 26, 2005)

Computers and cars -- can't live with 'em, can't live without 'em!

Sorry for your troubles, Fred. I hope all gets resolved soon.


----------



## pastorway (Sep 26, 2005)

It is interesting that most appliances and electronic gadgets _break_, but computers, like cars and planes, _CRASH_.

Sorry to hear about this Fred.......hope you are up and going soon - and rested too!

Phillip


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> It is interesting that most appliances and electronic gadgets _break_, but computers, like cars and planes, _CRASH_.
> 
> Sorry to hear about this Fred.......hope you are up and going soon - and rested too!
> ...



No rest for the weary - but my new ETA for our test run is Wed.

Thanks to all for their concern.


----------



## pastorway (Sep 26, 2005)

> but my new ETA for our test run is Wed


----------

